# Según información de FOX NEWS, ahora mismo hay 50.000 camioneros y 1'4 millones de personas dirigiéndose hacia el Parlamento en Ottawa



## Impresionante (26 Ene 2022)

.


----------



## aretai (26 Ene 2022)

"o devuelva..."

Nada, que no se entera la gente


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (26 Ene 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Los americanos no son tan imbéciles como somos aquí.


----------



## fluffy (26 Ene 2022)

Yo me he enterado por el canal de Telegram de Julio Ariza. Si tengo que esperar a que los medios de incomunicación españoles dijeran algo lo tengo claro (aunque igual meto la pata porque no veo las noticias).


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (26 Ene 2022)

Pues yo solo cuento 1,3 millones (millón arriba, millón abajo).


----------



## kabeljau (26 Ene 2022)

Los canadienses tienen dos cojones,


----------



## daniguzmán (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## El Bebé Lejías (26 Ene 2022)

Con u poco de suerte lo linchan. Ya le dijo la vieja a la cara lo que se hacía en canadá con los traidores. No puede decir ese hijo de perra que nadie le ha avisado.


----------



## Tagghino (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## El Bebé Lejías (26 Ene 2022)

Vaya, me ha tocado un imbécil, qué suerte tengo. Muérete hijo de puta.


----------



## INE (26 Ene 2022)

Trudeau degenerado invertido luciferino.


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Ene 2022)

Que no cunda el pánico, solo son los rusos haciendo una maniobra de distracción para facilitar la invasión de Ucrania


----------



## Salamander (26 Ene 2022)

Adivinad lo que decía la prensa de Canadá el primer día que armaron la caravana


----------



## Impresionante (26 Ene 2022)

Normal que la monten

_Quebec anuncia que los no vacunados no pueden ingresar a las grandes tiendas a menos que estén acompañados por un Guardián de la Salud que los monitoreará para que no compren nada, excepto alimentos y medicamentos.

_


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Ene 2022)

¿En Canada?...pero si es un país de maricas y progres!!


----------



## Turilly (26 Ene 2022)

Trudeau y Macron son lo peor de lo peor, personas sin moral ni ética, mercenarios puestos a golpe de talon q obedecen de forma ciega a sus amos. Sin saber q en realidad son cebos q lanzarán para q la masa los despedace y piensen q ahí se acabó todo. El verdadero circo va a empezar con el postcovid, lo vamos a flipar de aquí a 2030


----------



## INE (26 Ene 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿En Canada?...pero si es un país de maricas y progres!!



La gente real, no Trudeau y los putos progres urbanitas que lo joden todo.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (26 Ene 2022)

A los mostruos no mirar. Y la cuenta del OP se va al ignore también por listo. Usar otra cuenta para upear tu hilo a base de insultar a otros se lo vas a volver a hacer a tu puta madre. Tus dos cuentas al ignore. Por retra.


----------



## Salamander (26 Ene 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Normal que la monten
> 
> _Quebec anuncia que los no vacunados no pueden ingresar a las grandes tiendas a menos que estén acompañados por un Guardián de la Salud que los monitoreará para que no compren nada, excepto alimentos y medicamentos.
> 
> _




Cuando entras en el Walmart si no estás vacunado te meten aquí







Viene un segurata a recogerte y se asegura que no metas nada no autorizado en el carro.


----------



## Despotricador (26 Ene 2022)

¿Y los ganaderos no van?


----------



## nandin83 (26 Ene 2022)

Al hijo de Fidel Castro le van a colgar por los cojones. Y que se joda, este cabrón es NWO al 200%.


----------



## Alf_ET (26 Ene 2022)

Ojalá tiren al mar al puto masonazo de Trudeau


----------



## DarkNight (26 Ene 2022)

50000 tanques y 1,4 millones de infanteria y ni 1 solo tiro? La sociedad actual es tan cobarde, maricona y pacifista, que es normal que los politicos les pongan bozal, correa, vacuna y se descojonen de ellos


----------



## CocoVin (26 Ene 2022)

Despues llegaran allí de manera pacifica y se quedara en nada.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (27 Ene 2022)

parece que hicieron lo que los australianos no lograron:


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (27 Ene 2022)

Veo que tienen capacidad logística y organizativa, tienen una causa común, vehículos y números; lo cual evidentemente está bien.

Pero falta algo vital para lograr su objetivo, esa chispa que hace saltar por los aires las leyes: la violencia organizada pero sin contemplaciones.
Los derechos y las libertades siempre se han conquistado a base de oleadas de violencia incontrolable, de destrozar a bastardos hijos de puta como Trudeau y hacerles sangrar hasta que ellos mismos cedan. Sólo así se cambiará algo, si se quedan ahí pacíficamente o no pasan de algún grito o alguna pequeña muestra violenta será mucho mejor que nada pero seguirá siendo insuficiente para cambiar las cosas.


----------



## Salamander (27 Ene 2022)

Nada, que son cuatro extremistas, ni caso


----------



## Kurten (27 Ene 2022)

Caaaaañoneeeeeroooouuuuuuuu

Woooow cañonero, woooow


----------



## INE (27 Ene 2022)

Salamander dijo:


> Nada, que son cuatro extremistas, ni caso
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 921340



Qué puto asco me da este pijo de mierda. Se cree que el país es suyo.


----------



## socrates99 (27 Ene 2022)

Se cepillan al Trodeau y a su Puta madre de paso


----------



## Salamander (27 Ene 2022)

INE dijo:


> Qué puto asco me da este pijo de mierda. Se cree que el país es suyo.



Ver archivo adjunto 921350


----------



## Vivoenalemania (27 Ene 2022)

Jojo


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (27 Ene 2022)

Salamander dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 921350



Les faltó poner cuando se disfrazó de negro, que es la foto más conocida.

Me meo con lo de "heterosexual"  Es verdad que parece maricón supino.


----------



## Apretrujillos (27 Ene 2022)

Fuentes de mierda para un post de mierda.

Circulen


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (27 Ene 2022)

Canadá: 50.000 camioneros marchan en caravana contra la inoculación obligatoria. “Exigimos que cese todo mandato contra el pueblo”


----------



## Impresionante (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## Common_Deletion (27 Ene 2022)

Salamander dijo:


> Cuando entras en el Walmart si no estás vacunado te meten aquí
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 921209
> 
> ...



No son para eso, son para los empleados de Walmart para que escaneen el pase COVID de forma segura. Que ascazo que da Canada, ojala se congele en una puta glaciacion y desaparezca.


----------



## davitin (27 Ene 2022)

Esta noticia es importantísima, hay que hacer un buen seguimiento y se está llenando de Trolls y cm intentando reventar el hilo, por favor no les contestéis, meterlos en el ignore, en la TV no sacan nada de esto ni de otras protestas y los cm del gobierno y massmierda quieren que tampoco nos enteremos a través de internet, meted a estos mierdas en el ignore.


----------



## algemeine (27 Ene 2022)

Todo mi apoyo a los verdaderos luchadores por la libertad , pillo convoy:


----------



## reconvertido (27 Ene 2022)

Salamander dijo:


> Cuando entras en el Walmart si no estás vacunado te meten aquí
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 921209
> 
> ...



El twitter original de esa imagen, que parece que os cobren por poner enlaces.
O que os paguen por no ponerlos:


----------



## Hanselcat (27 Ene 2022)

Uuuuppp!!!
Aprendamos!!!!
Así sí!!!


----------



## antonio estrada (27 Ene 2022)

Salamander dijo:


> Nada, que son cuatro extremistas, ni caso
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 921340



Hay en twitter unos tipos con una avioneta filmando el convoy principal y son casi 100 km. Grandes tramos con gente en los arcenes con pancartas, comida, etc.

Es ua movilización de la hostia, y a -25°C.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Ene 2022)

Meanwhile aquí


----------



## The Replicant (27 Ene 2022)

los camaradas canadienses están atacando, a por ellos

esto ya no pueden esconderlo


----------



## ShellShock (27 Ene 2022)

Ponen a un rojo de mierda maricón (además hijo bastardo de Fidel Castro) de primer ministro y luego lloran cuando les mete de tapadillo una dictadura pseudocomunista.

Parecen gilipollas. Parecen nosotros.

En fin, les deseo lo mejor ahora que por fin se ponen a hacer algo con sentido, que es sacar a los PUTOS ROJOS DE MIERDA del poder.


----------



## patroclus (27 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Los americanos no son tan imbéciles como somos aquí.



Si estuviera gobernando aquí la derecha, tendrían que sacar los tanques a las calles.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (27 Ene 2022)

De casta le viene al galgo. Los peores son los que vienen de varias generaciones sirviendo a las élites. Trudeau tiene recursos, contactos, y el valor que da ser conocedores de la impunidad que disfrutaron sus antepasados.

El padre de este despojo ya se la lio a Yuri Bezmenov cuando estaba en Canadá.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Ene 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Si estuviera gobernando aquí la derecha, tendrían que sacar los tanques a las calles.



¿Derecha? ¿Dónde?


----------



## Diquesi (27 Ene 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿En Canada?...pero si es un país de maricas y progres!!



Más que España?


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Ene 2022)

Diquesi dijo:


> Más que España?



Viendo lo que votan y con la densidad de población del Canadá...está claro que hay muchos más progres por m2 que aquí.

Y este tipo es el líder de la tercera fuerza:






Canadiense de pura cepa, hoyga.


----------



## Funcional (27 Ene 2022)

Cuando saquen la cabeza del niño rata Trudeau a pasear en lo alto de una pica no podrán esconder la noticia los mass mierda.
Nutreeeeee.


----------



## gordofóbico (27 Ene 2022)

Reconozco que se me ha puesto la piel de gallina, buff, sobrao, buenos cojones tienen y qué envidia

el movimiento se llama Canada's Fredoom Convoy 2022

el fin de semana ya veréis como salen unas breves imágenes aquí y dirán "nueva manifestación de negacionistas con altercados en Canadá" y a tomar por culo


----------



## gordofóbico (27 Ene 2022)

Muy sobrao


----------



## gordofóbico (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## carlos1967 (27 Ene 2022)

Ese es el camino un 10 para los canadienses y una MIERDA para los borregos


----------



## Ratnik (27 Ene 2022)

cuando tienen previsto llevar a Ottawa?


----------



## maromo (27 Ene 2022)

Esperando a los sospechosos habituales del foro a que vengan a decir que son terraplanistas, fascistas y negacionistas.

O lo mismo están esperando a ver qué dice la Sexta aquí para seguir el guión.


----------



## Pisuk (27 Ene 2022)

Parece que tanto Canadá como USA exigen ser cobaya humana a los camioneros que crucen la frontera.
Fox news
Que lleven serrucho para hacer un agujerito a algún lago congelado y a ver si encuentran algo interesante que tirar al lago.


----------



## JuanMacClane (27 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Los americanos no son tan imbéciles como somos aquí.



Son Canadienses, no americanos.

Aunque estén pegados, creo que hay una diferencia


----------



## coscorron (27 Ene 2022)

Salamander dijo:


> Nada, que son cuatro extremistas, ni caso
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 921340



Se le ve nervioso y empieza a cometer errores ... Ese tipo de declaraciones simplemente cabrean incluso a los que puede que no esten muy de acuerdo con los que se manifiestan pero les ven más cercanos y los entienden. Creo que Trudeau cava su propia tumba y lo hace muy bien.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Ene 2022)

Si, si, y luego le votan al actor marica progre y al hindú...


----------



## aris (27 Ene 2022)

Canadá, Australia y Francia son los tres países que más restricciones a la libertad ha impuesto dentro de lo que se consideran el grupo de países más democráticos y de civilización occidental ¿están gobernados por socialistas o comunistas? No, están gobernados por liberales.


----------



## coscorron (27 Ene 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


>



Que pasada ... Ver gente libre y valiente ... Espero verlo pronto en España y que lo de Valencia y Bilbao se vaya extendiendo.


----------



## gordofóbico (27 Ene 2022)

Ratnik dijo:


> cuando tienen previsto llevar a Ottawa?



El Sábado


----------



## dragon33 (27 Ene 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> De casta le viene al galgo. Los peores son los que vienen de varias generaciones sirviendo a las élites. Trudeau tiene recursos, contactos, y el valor que da ser conocedores de la impunidad que disfrutaron sus antepasados.
> 
> El padre de este despojo ya se la lio a Yuri Bezmenov cuando estaba en Canadá.




Estadísticamente ¿que probabilidades existen de que el hijo de un primer ministro llegue también a primer ministro?, es como la saga Bush, o el matrimonio Clinton, que la Hilaria casi es presidente pero la jodió Trump.


----------



## Salamander (27 Ene 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Se le ve nervioso y empieza a cometer errores ... Ese tipo de declaraciones simplemente cabrean incluso a los que puede que no esten muy de acuerdo con los que se manifiestan pero les ven más cercanos y los entienden. Creo que Trudeau cava su propia tumba y lo hace muy bien.



Trudeau es un niño bonito del globalismo, no me extrañaría que los tiros fuesen por ahí.


----------



## The Replicant (27 Ene 2022)

el becario de calopez está tardando en enviar este hilo al subforo oculto del bicho


----------



## Guano For Life (27 Ene 2022)

No va a pasar nada porque no creo que estén dispuestos a ejercer violencia en grandes dosis. Si la cosa se pone fea los disuelven con policía militarizada o incluso ejército y los medios de comunicación convencerían a la borregada de que estaba justificado

Como mucho el Trudó retirará alguna media y en cuanto se den la vuelta apretará otra vez.


----------



## gordofóbico (27 Ene 2022)

¿Y si consiguen algo y sirven de ejemplo para otros países?...


----------



## pepetemete (27 Ene 2022)

FUCK TRUDEAU!


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (27 Ene 2022)

Los satanistas no saben que se enfrentan a... La Luz !!!!!


----------



## gordofóbico (27 Ene 2022)

Ojo a lo que dice la asociación Canadiense de Camioneros, unos lameculos, serán los UGT y demás gentuza de allá






Canadian Trucking Alliance Statement to Those Engaged in Road/Border Protests - Canadian Trucking Alliance







cantruck.ca





La gran mayoría de la industria camionera canadiense está vacunada y la tasa general de vacunación de la industria entre los conductores de camiones refleja de cerca la del público en general. En consecuencia, la mayoría de los conductores de camiones que trabajan arduamente en nuestra nación continúan transportando carga nacional e internacional para garantizar que nuestra economía continúe funcionando.

*La Canadian Trucking Alliance (CTA) no apoya y desaprueba enérgicamente cualquier protesta en vías públicas, carreteras y puentes*. CTA cree que tales acciones, especialmente aquellas que interfieren con la seguridad pública, no son la forma en que se deben expresar los desacuerdos con las políticas gubernamentales. Los miembros de la industria del transporte por carretera que deseen* expresar públicamente su descontento con las políticas gubernamentales pueden optar por realizar un evento organizado y legal en Parliament Hill o ponerse en contacto con su parlamentario local.* Lo que no es aceptable es interrumpir al público automovilista en las carreteras y el comercio en la frontera.

“*El gobierno de Canadá y los Estados Unidos ahora han hecho que vacunarse sea un requisito para cruzar la frontera*. Esta regulación no está cambiando, por lo que, *como industria, debemos adaptarnos y cumplir con este mandato”, dijo el presidente de CTA, Stephen Laskowski. “La única forma de cruzar la frontera, en un camión comercial o cualquier otro vehículo, es vacunarse”.*


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Los americanos no son tan imbéciles como somos aquí.



Son CANADIENSES SUBNORMAAAAL!!


----------



## Orgelmeister (27 Ene 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> No va a pasar nada porque no creo que estén dispuestos a ejercer violencia en grandes dosis. Si la cosa se pone fea los disuelven con policía militarizada o incluso ejército y los medios de comunicación convencerían a la borregada de que estaba justificado
> 
> Como mucho el Trudó retirará alguna media y en cuanto se den la vuelta apretará otra vez.



Eso último que dices es muy Trudó.

Debe estar muy contenta con tanto hombretón yendo a buscarle.


----------



## monomayordomo (27 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Son CANADIENSES SUBNORMAAAAL!!



¿Y Canadá en qué continente está? ¿O tú además de español no eres europeo?


----------



## patroclus (27 Ene 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> ¿Derecha? ¿Dónde?



VOX


----------



## Impresionante (27 Ene 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> VOX



Uf, no sé yo si vox es derecha

Compran globalismo ucraniano y abrazan pandemia, 2 puntos de mojarse y patinan


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (27 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Son CANADIENSES SUBNORMAAAAL!!



Y los canadienses son europeos


----------



## NetWatch (27 Ene 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Esta noticia es importantísima, hay que hacer un buen seguimiento y se está llenando de Trolls y cm intentando reventar el hilo, por favor no les contestéis, meterlos en el ignore, en la TV no sacan nada de esto ni de otras protestas y los cm del gobierno y massmierda quieren que tampoco nos enteremos a través de internet, meted a estos mierdas en el ignore.



Yo ya lo estoy esparciendo por telegram y matrix.


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Y los canadienses son europeos



Otawa!!!! Trump!! Ejqueee loh americanooh gñeeeeeeee!! 

QUE SON CANADIENSEEES SUBNORMALES!! QUE OS HE PILLADOOO!! QUE NO TENEIS NI PUTAAA IDEAAA!! JAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## EGO (27 Ene 2022)

Salamander dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 921350



Coño,si tambien le gustan los bailecitos de maricon como al retard de nuestro hamado lidel Sanchinflas.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (27 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Otawa!!!! Trump!! Ejqueee loh americanooh gñeeeeeeee!!
> 
> QUE SON CANADIENSEEES SUBNORMALES!! QUE OS HE PILLADOOO!! QUE NO TENEIS NI PUTAAA IDEAAA!! JAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJA



¿En que continente dices que está Canadá?


----------



## TomásPlatz (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## Htsé (27 Ene 2022)

Salamander dijo:


> Cuando entras en el Walmart si no estás vacunado te meten aquí
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 921209
> 
> ...



¿Esto es real?? ¿En Canada?


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> ¿En que continente dices que está Canadá?



Canada esta en el continente progre donde a los bujarras analfabetos os ponen el ojallo (OHIO) como un abrevadero jajajjajaa

Se nota que estas picao.


----------



## Salamander (27 Ene 2022)

Htsé dijo:


> ¿Esto es real?? ¿En Canada?



Si, es real











__





Cargando…






cdn-contenu.quebec.ca













Walmart and Costco vaccine mandate: some Canadian shoppers not happy with new vaccine rules


Some Canadian retailers are now requiring proof of vaccination due to local regulations, resulting in some critics calling to boycott Walmart in response




www.marketwatch.com











Y peor, busque 'no jab no food' y verá cómo está el panorama con las grandes cadenas aplicando medidas que la ley establece como voluntarias.

Aquí en el confinamiento pasó algo similar, fuí a por una estufa y no me la vendieron, podía llevarme una tele pero una estufa no, en pleno marzo. En Canadá debe ser lo mismo, si no estás vacunado ni una manta te puedes llevar.


----------



## naburiano (27 Ene 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> .



Que lo quemen!


----------



## ChortiHunter (27 Ene 2022)

INE dijo:


> Trudeau degenerado invertido luciferino.



Y maricón, solo tienes que oírlo hablar en francés.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Ene 2022)

nandin83 dijo:


> Al hijo de Fidel Castro le van a colgar por los cojones. Y que se joda, este cabrón es NWO al 200%.



No le va a pasar nada de eso


----------



## gordofóbico (27 Ene 2022)

se ve a la gente muy *motivada y unida*


----------



## naburiano (27 Ene 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Son Canadienses, no americanos.
> 
> Aunque estén pegados, creo que hay una diferencia



Canada está en América, que no EE UU.


----------



## ArmiArma (27 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Otawa!!!! Trump!! Ejqueee loh americanooh gñeeeeeeee!!
> 
> QUE SON CANADIENSEEES SUBNORMALES!! QUE OS HE PILLADOOO!! QUE NO TENEIS NI PUTAAA IDEAAA!! JAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJA



Son de los estados NO unidos de América, justo al norte de los unidos


----------



## JuanMacClane (27 Ene 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Canada está en América, que no EE UU.



Bueno , Méjico también está en América.
Y Cuba.
Y Venezuela.


----------



## naburiano (27 Ene 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Bueno , Méjico también está en América.
> Y Cuba.
> Y Venezuela.



Pues eso, que los yankis no son los únicos americanos.


----------



## piru (27 Ene 2022)

Salamander dijo:


> Nada, que son cuatro extremistas, ni caso
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 921340


----------



## Shy (27 Ene 2022)

Los americanos están armados, por eso ellos son ciudadanos y los canadienses súbditos.


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Ene 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Bueno , Méjico también está en América.
> Y Cuba.
> Y Venezuela.



Jajjaajaja como te cebas con los palurdos jaajjajaja ejquee Otawa eh USA jajajajaj


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (27 Ene 2022)

No servirá, los tiranos sólo entienden la violencia


----------



## Shy (27 Ene 2022)

¿Qué coño tiene que ver eso con que estén desarmados?


----------



## gordofóbico (27 Ene 2022)

El maricón de Trudeau dice:

*"Pequeña minoría marginal que tiene puntos de vista inaceptables"*
le van a cortar los huevos...


----------



## COVID 8M (27 Ene 2022)

Pero bueno, ha pasado algo o qué?


----------



## Charidemo (27 Ene 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Viendo lo que votan y con la densidad de población del Canadá...está claro que hay muchos más progres por m2 que aquí.
> 
> Y este tipo es el líder de la tercera fuerza:
> 
> ...



Pues canadiense de pura cepa solo son los indios. No de turbante sino los de plumas.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Ene 2022)

Directo


----------



## juflogo (27 Ene 2022)

En que carretera estas tu? fantasmas es lo que veo aqui, mucho picateclas y pocos cojones.


----------



## Salamander (27 Ene 2022)

La rata se esconde



Las normas de Otawa a las que hace referencia no dicen que se tenga que aislar
















Isolation instructions for COVID-19







www.ottawapublichealth.ca


----------



## Newsyohi (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## Murray's (28 Ene 2022)

Se ha escondido el primer ministro jejeje

Parece que los camioneros han hecho un golpe estado civil

Vaya pais PACO canadá


----------



## Murray's (28 Ene 2022)

Salamander dijo:


> La rata se esconde
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Un cobarde.


----------



## Murray's (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## Despotricador (28 Ene 2022)

¿Y cuando llegan?

¿Falta mucho?


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> se ve a la gente muy *motivada y unida*




Brutal!, además reconozco que la canadiense es una de las banderas que más me gustan en el mundo.


----------



## Newsyohi (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## Nefersen (28 Ene 2022)

Totalmente impresentable que este evento no aparezca en ningún telediario de ninguna cadena. El nivel de la censura es ya grotesco.


----------



## Salamander (28 Ene 2022)

Newsyohi dijo:


>



Impresionante el apoyo popular que está teniendo el tema. Al final lo que habrá hecho saltar la chispa será el pedir el certificado de vacunas en la frontera a los camioneros, y se está viendo que hay yesca para prender.

A ver el sábado qué les tienen preparado, policía seguro, pero no me extrañaría que apareciese Antifa o les hiciesen una jugada estilo capitolio de EEUU.


----------



## Newsyohi (28 Ene 2022)

Ahi se ve a un camión del ejercito, ¿apoyando?


----------



## Newsyohi (28 Ene 2022)

Se va a liar!

Es que la impresión que da es que hay un sentimiento de unión en esto que sobrepasa otras divisiones.

Muy interesante lo que dice esta señora sobre que esto era un movimiento xenofobo

Eso si, no controlo tanto inglés para entender todo el video, si alguien puede poner una pequeña traducción se lo agradezco


----------



## Covaleda (28 Ene 2022)

Los canadienses son unos auténticos gilipollas aquejados del síndrome nórdico, esto es, son cuatro gatos que han tenido la suerte de vivir en un territorio grande y con recursos naturales.
Los que como ellos sufren de esta afección mental tienden en su delirio a creerse la hostia cuando son lo más mangina y mierdaseca que ha parido la Historia de la humanidad.
Veremos a ver como acaba la cosa pero no esperéis mucho.


----------



## Salamander (28 Ene 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Los canadienses son unos auténticos gilipollas aquejados del síndrome nórdico, esto es, son cuatro gatos que han tenido la suerte de vivir en un territorio grande y con recursos naturales.
> Los que como ellos sufren de esta afección mental tienden en su delirio a creerse la hostia cuando son lo más mangina y mierdaseca que ha parido la Historia de la humanidad.
> Veremos a ver como acaba la cosa pero no esperéis mucho.




No confunda al comesojas de ciudad que vive a 30km de la frontera con EEUU con el canadiense de más arriba, es igual que los australianos, los hipsters de Sydney son una cosa y los de los pueblos perdidos al norte del Outback otra muy muy diferente. Evidentemente son menos y están muy dispersos, pero son gente dura, mire sus hobbies

























¿Cree que alguno de éstos se ve muy representado por el mariquita de Trudeau? Y esto sin irnos a los Innuit, que los que no han conseguido alcoholizar aún son de la gente más dura del planeta.

De momento habían jodido mucho a los de las ciudades, pero a los demás los habían dejado relativamente tranquilos. En diciembre les empezaron a tocar la moral en serio, y ahora ha rebosado el vaso. Tengo mucha curiosidad de ver hasta donde llegan las salpicaduras. Tengamos en cuenta que son uno de los países más armados del mundo, con un ratio de 37 armas en manos de civiles por cada una en manos del estado, o 34 armas por cada 100 habitantes. Y los comesojas no son los que las tienen.


----------



## INE (28 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Coño,si tambien le gustan los bailecitos de maricon como al retard de nuestro hamado lidel Sanchinflas.



Son todos igual de gilipollas, cortados por el mismo patrón.


----------



## gordofóbico (28 Ene 2022)

Los medios de Canadá intentan silenciarlo


----------



## gordofóbico (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## yogurt (28 Ene 2022)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> Con u poco de suerte lo linchan. Ya le dijo la vieja a la cara lo que se hacía en canadá con los traidores. No puede decir ese hijo de perra que nadie le ha avisado.



ojalá y que sea algo en cadena con el resto de países...


----------



## Murray's (28 Ene 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Totalmente impresentable que este evento no aparezca en ningún telediario de ninguna cadena. El nivel de la censura es ya grotesco.




Igual es que no se han enterado...

Podríamos enviar un email a tve y antena3 diciendoles que en Canadá se está liando parda por las protestas de civiles y camioneros, y su ministro anda escondido.


----------



## gordofóbico (28 Ene 2022)

yogurt dijo:


> ojalá y que sea algo en cadena con el resto de países...



Acabo de enterarme que se están organizando en Finlandia


----------



## gordofóbico (28 Ene 2022)

Acabo de ver esto


----------



## gordofóbico (28 Ene 2022)

Como lo pillen le revientan


----------



## gordofóbico (28 Ene 2022)

hasta la iglesia les apoya


----------



## gordofóbico (28 Ene 2022)

Granjeros


----------



## gordofóbico (28 Ene 2022)

Joder, lees comentarios de los propios canadienses en las redes y es lo más grande que han vivido en la vida, que hasta los niños salen de la escuela para ir a recibirles a -15º









Canada Toronto Ontario Jan 27th Freedom Convoy 2022 Tens Thousands Protesting COVID Vaccine Mandates


⁣Canada Toronto Ontario Jan 27th Freedom Convoy 2022 Tens Thousands Protesting COVID Vaccine Mandates ⁣Narcity Canada https://www.facebook.com/NarcityCanada/videos/1108553693253190 Live coverage of #FreedomConvoy2022 O




brandnewtube.com


----------



## Soberano (28 Ene 2022)

* GALICIAN 
"FREEDOM CONVOY"*


----------



## Newsyohi (28 Ene 2022)

E 


Soberano dijo:


> * GALICIAN
> "FREEDOM CONVOY"*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 923154



En Galicia sería algo como lo del video, pero para perseguir temibles herejes antivacunas y exigir más restricciones.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (31 Ene 2022)

Es absolutamente épico.


----------

